# Sick Pleco?



## Justy311 (Apr 29, 2005)

I have a pleco which I bought at a local walmart in a tank with two goldfish, it is a 5 gallon tank, and is very clean. The pleco one day just stopped swimming and sucking on the tank and just went to the bottom and stiffed up. He still moves his eyes and every so often he moves, sucks for a second and goes stiff again. Is he sick and dying? I dont know much about plecos, but he was doing fine until today. 

Thank you
Justin


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

My guess is poor water quality as those fish need a much much bigger tank.


----------

